# 2013 Closing Merit For MBBS



## dany0boy (Sep 30, 2013)

Hey Guys Can Any Body tell me....
that what is the closing merit of 

FMH 

LMDC

Shalamar Medical college

Shifa Medical college
https://www.google.com.pk/search?cl...HYG_0QXLkYD4Dg&ved=0CCkQBSgA&biw=1440&bih=745
Sharif Medical college

...
and did their is chances of Having admission in 2014 with 80% Aggregrate
​


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Shalamar closed at 82.9% this year (2013).


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

Sharif might've closed at around 78 or 80, im not sure. 
Shifa's list can probably still be seen on their site.
CMH closed at about 83
Shalamar at about 83 as well
LMDC about 75ish I think.

80% seems to be the bare minimum to get into a good medical college now :|


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

Sharif and CMH had a higher cut off merit than Shalamar.


----------



## irtaza421 (Mar 21, 2011)

LMDC didnot close at 75 for MBBS. I had an aggregate of 78.75 and they didnot call me.


----------



## medcrazy (Oct 23, 2013)

i know a girl who got in lmdc mbbs with 74 aggregate but through a sifarish...


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

SonnenSays said:


> Sharif and CMH had a higher cut off merit than Shalamar.


Hahaha  You have a great sense of HUMOR. :thumbsup: *Shalamar ended at 83% roughly.* Wrote it on BOLD especially for you. :cool!:


----------



## KRRISH (Oct 6, 2012)

Yes LMDC take donation and "sefarish" this year... My aggregateis 77% and did not get any call..


----------



## medcrazy (Oct 23, 2013)

same here krrish!!


----------



## irtaza421 (Mar 21, 2011)

medcrazy said:


> same here krrish!!


whats your aggregate and did you get in any med college this year? ..just curious


----------



## KRRISH (Oct 6, 2012)

i got call from akhtar saeed but did not pay fee due to LMDC wait....!


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

masterh said:


> Hahaha  You have a great sense of HUMOR. :thumbsup: *Shalamar ended at 83% roughly.* Wrote it on BOLD especially for you. :cool!:


Ahan. Like I said Sharif and CMH had a higher cut off merit than Shalamar. And stop being such a mark.:?:cool!::!::woot::roll::thumbsup::speechless::red:


----------



## medcrazy (Oct 23, 2013)

irtaza421 my aggregate is 77 and i got in rlmc coz i only bought forms for cmh, fmh, shalimar, lmdc nd rlmc. rlmc is really faraway so i didnt take admission nd gonna repeat...


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

SonnenSays said:


> Ahan. Like I said Sharif and CMH had a higher cut off merit than Shalamar. And stop being such a mark.:?:cool!::!::woot::roll::thumbsup::speechless::red:


Dude, it's high time you stop messing around, seriously. And, start living in reality, please. Will help you in the long run.


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

masterh said:


> Dude, it's high time you stop messing around, seriously. And, start living in reality, please. Will help you in the long run.


Is someone about to start crying?


----------



## tayyaba pervaiz (Sep 3, 2014)

what awas the merit of FMH,LMDC,CMH FOR bds IN 2013 ..plz help


----------

